
Show HN: WordBrewery: Learn languages one authentic, useful sentence at a time - RyM21
http://wordbrewery.com
======
RyM21
WordBrewery teaches languages one authentic and useful sentence at a time. We
scrape tens of thousands of sentences from news sites around the world, then
run the sentences through an algorithm that measures how useful the sentence
is likely to be to learners. Learners see only sentences that contain high-
frequency vocabulary words and are appropriate for their ability level. In the
coming months, we will add spaced-repetition vocabulary games, individualized
language courses, individualized sentence-of-the-day emails, and other
features. We will also expand our current menu of 17 languages to include at
least 30.

WordBrewery is in an early stage of development, but it is the only technology
of its kind, and it will transform the way its users study languages. Please
let us know what features you would like to see in the app. We need your
support and advice; please consider sharing our Facebook page
([http://facebook.com/wordbrewery](http://facebook.com/wordbrewery)) and
sending us your feedback and ideas.

Thank you, Ryan [http://wordbrewery.com](http://wordbrewery.com)

